
Microsoft Cloud Revenues Up 100% - elgabogringo
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/20/microsoft_q4_fy2016_azure_phones/
======
dazzaji
Higher revenue suggests Microsoft had the right idea by elevating a leader
from their cloud services to the top.

